# First freshener-small udder-early labor?



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

She doesn't have much udder, her ligs are softening, is having some contractions and has some discharge...can they bag up quickly? Just wondering...it sure seems like she is in early labor. I had two due dates on her because she stood for one buck and then seemingly on the next heat cycle stood for the other. I was thinking she would be on the second due date which is in about 3 weeks, but seems to be going in labor now which is the first due date...wondering about udder filling?? I've heard it can happen quickly but really? I'd love to hear some of your experiences. :shrug: :GAAH:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Do you have a pic? I've had does with just a fist size udder triple that size within a few hours after kidding, so it is possible. I've only had it happen once. If I were you though i'd have everything ready to go for bottle babies just in case. Hopefully she'll produce at least enough for them to get some good colostrum. 

However, I have seen does that I swear were going into labor early (weeks early), but wait til around the actual due date. I've also had does lose their ligs and have them come back for a couple weeks before kidding. Discharge is also not uncommon for does in the last month of pregnancy. Now if you see a big clearish/milkyish string then that's when babies should be on the way pretty quick.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

We are still newbies at this-so who really knows! Our first kidding we knew exactly when she was bred and so when labor came, we knew it. We will see. She is obviously uncomfortable, pacing a bit, and doing early labor things. Her udder is fist size...hopefully it will fill but we have bottles, etc for feeding if necessary. I will keep you posted!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Good luck! Either way, there will be long-awaited kids arriving soon  Hopefully the first breeding took so you don't have to wait too long . . .


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Most of the time they are pretty full with in days of kidding - though my 11 year old Alpine Janine - her first kidding I did not think she was bred and then it seemed like over night she had this huge udder (two weeks after she kidded a single kid she was milking 8 pounds a day to give you an idea). She sooooooo suprised me as she did not look like she was getting much of an udder at all.

Each doe is different. If your doe is due with the first breeding date - her udder should start filling up. Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When was the 1st due date...cause they can go over on their due dates... so she may be going on her 1st date due...depending on when it is...

Yes... it can happen quickly with udder development..... over night even...

What color is the discharge...does it have a clear amber color tube appearance? If so ...she is very close ....other wise.. they do have a normal type of discharge... when they are getting closer to their kidding date.... Also some get very uncomfortable and try to move the kid off of an area... in the womb... that may be pushing on an area that hurts or is uncomfortable........

Ligs can come and go...I have read here on TGS...with some does... that one day.... they are gone and the next the are back... 

Is she in true labor...like pushing ....if not it is normal for later pregnancy... to grunt and look uncomfortable...

Is she posty...? that is another sign... that she is close..

How are her teats....and bottom area of the udder? They get a shinny appearance ...when close as well....
Usually the udder gets real tight ... when they are ready... or can fill after the kids are born...


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks guys! We are status quo as of an hour or so ago. Will check again soon...but nothing major happening right now.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Well, has anything happened? Did I miss another thread? Hope all is okay


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Nothing has happened...this is a tricky goat since we have two due dates. Her ligaments seemed to be softening last night but are still there. I'm thinking we may be looking at the next due date since today is day 149....


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

She also looked a bit posty today...still, I am just not sure since we don't know with which buck the pregnancy took. ARGH!


----------

